# Crane padded tights & leg warmers.



## MarkF (18 Jun 2020)

Both black and size L.

I've worn both just the once (washed!), not something I'd normally wear nor buy, being so manly that cold has no impact on me. I probably went to Aldi for a pint of milk. I'll pay the postage , you give £3 to somebody.


----------



## MarkF (21 Aug 2020)

Getting colder.............


----------



## oldkit (6 Oct 2020)

Hello, If by some quirk of fate you still have these I would like to take you up on your offer.

Thanks
Regards
Kit


----------



## MarkF (9 Oct 2020)

Now gone to @oldkit


----------



## oldkit (29 Oct 2020)

Thanks Mark.
Arrived safely a couple of weeks ago and left in"Q".
opened Tuesday, very nice, I will get some use out of them in the near future no doubt.

Keep safe
Regards
Kit


----------

